# Pointe West Area



## WESTTU1 (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm a saltwater fisherman suffering in Dallas. I grew up fishing Baffin and the Land cut but will be staying Friday-Tuesday at a house a few miles from San Luis Pass in an area called Pointe West. 

I have read about the warnings about the pass but in your opinion is the gulf or bay side in this area best?

Looking at a map it looks like I would access the bay fairly easy. 

Just curious, not looking for secret spots


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Unless the fulf side is flat and green, you're best shot is the bay side. You'll be fine, you'll see people wading on that side. The pass itself is treacherous, even close to it I would have a pfd or some other flotation with you. I don't know of a "spot", I think you'll figure it out. Have a good time.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

First choice is always the surf when it's right, and you might be timing your visit perfectly. Winds have been light and the surf looks to be clearing. Only problem could be the hurricane down by Yucatan, causing more of a swell than we want.

Failing that, sure, there are numerous places to wade the bay side from where you are. Stop by the bait shops on Galveston - they'll point you in the right direction.

Good luck and stay cool - it's major HOT down here...


----------



## WESTTU1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Pointe West in front of the houses on the Bay Side will be best if surf is sandy, if not we go down to Blue Water Tower to gain access to beach, unless you have it from House. Bayside will be shallow and slightly muddy for about 100 yards or so then you will come to a chest deep gut, can fish there or cross it and fish the 3 foot flats which are sand bottom from just before gut. Best on incoming tide early morning or late afternoon. Shuffle your feet, lots of stingrays in area.


----------

